# Alternatives to Bear Mount/Rug



## tigdug (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a bit of an oddball question; I recently went on a Black Bear hunt in Maine and was fortunate enough to bring something home. At this point I'm not certain I want a rug or a mount...and I've been toying with the idea of turning it into something practical...like mittens or moccasins. Does anybody have any experience/thoughts on this? Anybody know any taxidermists who might have some information? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

If you chose to do a shoulder mount, you would more than likely have enough hide left over to get some mittens, or moccasins made. Try Furs by Fritz here in Michigan for the garmet items.

Mike


----------

